# Free autoglym products?



## Harveys (Jun 5, 2013)

Check out hotukdeals for free autoglym products on purchase of autoexpress

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/auto-express-6-issues-for-1-plus-free-autoglym-pack-1616155

Hope it helps :thumb:


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Gotta be worth a quid! Cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## blue-meany (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow. Is it too good to be true? I can't work out whether you're obliged to buy the 13 copies for £19.99 after. Does anyone know?


----------



## Harveys (Jun 5, 2013)

SuperClean said:


> Wow. Is it too good to be true? I can't work out whether you're obliged to buy the 13 copies for £19.99 after. Does anyone know?


Reading through the posts there...no you're not obliged to buy anything else.


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

SuperClean said:


> Wow. Is it too good to be true? I can't work out whether you're obliged to buy the 13 copies for £19.99 after. Does anyone know?


I'm just gonna cancel my direct debit once I receive the AG stuff!


----------



## blue-meany (Jul 9, 2013)

If you're obliged to pay £19.99 for the 13 issues then they'll try and debit it from your account. If the direct debit fails then I think there's a charge?


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

The invoice is only for £1 though and there's no mention of it being a contract in their T's & C's. 

Also, even if I have to pay the £19.99 the AG stuff is probably worth about that anyway and I'll get the magazine!!


----------



## blue-meany (Jul 9, 2013)

Good thinking!


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

SuperClean said:


> If you're obliged to pay £19.99 for the 13 issues then they'll try and debit it from your account. If the direct debit fails then I think there's a charge?


You're not. They won't. There isn't.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Devon Wanderer said:


> You're not. They won't. There isn't.


Correct, done this many times.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on that. done mine..


----------



## Harveys (Jun 5, 2013)

You're welcome...


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

good find that & even if you don't want the AG products, I'm sure someone would appreciate them as a gift.


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

just done mine many thanks deffo worth a quid happy now


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

cant moan for a £1 ! cheers for the heads up


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Brilliant thanks guys all for well worth a quid!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

I remember when they used to give FACOM goodies away Now that was a good freebie


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

got this pop up when surfing autoexpress old tests.

They have done angel wax and megs shampoo and wash mit before also.


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

Just got the 'We have cancelled this offer, as it says in the small print, but you can still get a "free" gift with a £19.99 subscription' e-mail. Bunch of . Hope you all used a disposable email address for this one, cos you can bet your life it will be spam city from them from here onwards.

If the AG guys are reading this, you're doing yourselves no favours hooking up with an outfit who don't keep their promises. I was just hoping for a cheap re-stock of products I use regularly. Now, when I run out, I'll be trying a different brand on principle.


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Devon Wanderer said:


> Just got the 'We have cancelled this offer, as it says in the small print, but you can still get a "free" gift with a £19.99 subscription' e-mail. Bunch of . Hope you all used a disposable email address for this one, cos you can bet your life it will be spam city from them from here onwards.
> 
> If the AG guys are reading this, you're doing yourselves no favours hooking up with an outfit who don't keep their promises. I was just hoping for a cheap re-stock of products I use regularly. Now, when I run out, I'll be trying a different brand on principle.


When did you sign up for the offer? I haven't received an email from them.


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

Martgti said:


> When did you sign up for the offer? I haven't received an email from them.


Saturday.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

I have recivied the same e mail as i signed up on saturday too.


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I signed up for the Angel wax offer a while back. The wax never turned up despite a couple of phone calls to Auto Express. Won't bother with the mag again.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

I think they got peeved off that it was posted on a free offers site.

If it sounds too good to be true it proburally is !!!!!!


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

I've still not received an email from them. Signed up on Saturday too.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

It may have been a scam by the publishers to sell more magazines as it is quite tough for the magazines at the moment.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep same email, take your email address and bank details then say no. Fu#kwits!
AG thumps down for you!


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Just received an email from Auto Express saying 'thank you for your subscription' etc etc and 'Please allow 28 days for your free gift to be delivered'. 

I'll wait and see if anything turns up!!!


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Me too but its for £19.99 not £1 as advertisied need to phone then and mention either watchdog or rip off britian as it was advertisied at £1.

or get DOM&MEL on the case.....


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Mine says first payment of £1.00 on 12th of August and then £19.99 every 13 issues starting on 18th September!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Martgti said:


> Mine says first payment of £1.00 on 12th of August and then £19.99 every 13 issues starting on 18th September!


Just make sure you cancel your debit after the pound has been taken out. You will still get your issues .


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

yes read mine again the same.
Will ring the to find out whats going on and if the gift is the ag kit..


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Cancelled my order then got an email similar to you guys saying debit will be taken in August then 19.99 in September I've emailed to make sure I get my gift and I will cancel the debit after the £1! 

They need to realise if they do a loss leader offer and it goes viral that's tough luck they shouldn't have run the promotions in the first place.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I got a confirmation email so perhaps they had a limited number available and that has been reached


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

How have people gone about cancelling ? Can't be bothered with it if I'm gonna get charged £20 at some point


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Clancy said:


> How have people gone about cancelling ? Can't be bothered with it if I'm gonna get charged £20 at some point


If you wait for them to take the £1 then cancel you should still receive the free gift. Thats what i'm going to do anyway!


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

Martgti said:


> Just received an email from Auto Express saying 'thank you for your subscription' etc etc and 'Please allow 28 days for your free gift to be delivered'.
> 
> I'll wait and see if anything turns up!!!


Ha ha, so did I. So now we can add disorganised to their list of failings. I've written back telling them to make their minds up.


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

... And now I've just got another one (not a reply to mine) saying it's 'suspended'. This lot really are a bunch of muppets.


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Devon Wanderer said:


> ... And now I've just got another one (not a reply to mine) saying it's 'suspended'. This lot really are a bunch of muppets.


Maybe they just like emailing you!!!! :lol:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

I got the same email


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Just recivied the first email again.Tried phoning but no reply..


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Have ordered these in the past with a decent offer, But when I checked this offer out it says its for the usual tool box no mention of Autoglym products ?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I got one saying they have cancelled it because it was


----------



## Harveys (Jun 5, 2013)

guys I'm ever so sorry for posting this thread up and causing you all inconvenience...


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

Harveys said:


> guys I'm ever so sorry for posting this thread up and causing you all inconvenience...


Don't be daft - it's not your fault. I for one appreciate the effort. Keep your eyes peeled for the next one. :thumb:


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

As said above i dont think anybodys blaming you i know iam not.
I guess we all want something for nowt you win some you loose some.

I may email auto express and send a copy to bbc watchdog just to see what sort of response i get..


----------



## Corty (Apr 8, 2013)

I got one of each... One saying its cancelled and one saying thanks for subscribing. I called them up and told em to remove all my details and he said he would call me back this afternoon to see if I could still have the offer... No call back as expected... 

Here's a local number if anyone wants to hassle them tomorrow +44 1795 592901


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

This just gets better. Here's the latest email:



> Thank you for your enquiry regarding Auto Express magazine.
> 
> Can I please ask you to provide the full details of the website where you applied for this offer?
> 
> ...


to which my response is



> Are you serious? You don't know where your own subscription site is? http://dennis.subscribeonline.co.uk/Subscription/auto-express?offerCode=N1307PXWEB
> 
> but of course, the offer of free Autoglym products associated with this code isn't there any more because you've cancelled it. And, no, I don't want a 26-piece toolkit instead, thanks very much.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Sadly I'm not surprised. Dennis Publishing subs are handled by a third party business (which Dennis also owns) that handles subs for several different publishers - deeply disorganised and chaotic.

Full disclosure = I used to work for Dennis.


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

Result!!!



> Thank you for your email regarding Auto Express magazine.
> 
> I can confirm your subscription is active and your original gift will be with you within 28 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

What annoys me is they had the cheek to set up a DD on my account.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Exotica said:


> What annoys me is they had the cheek to set up a DD on my account.


if I remember right wasn't there 3 options. one for a direct debit, one for direct payment and one other ?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Clancy said:


> if I remember right wasn't there 3 options. one for a direct debit, one for direct payment and one other ?


After telling me I wasn't eligible for the offer


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's a PITA, but this is often what happens when things get posted on HDUK. 

Regardless of whether they have any interest in the magazine or the free gift, you get hundreds of sheep that pile in just to say they've got it or (not in this case obv.) you get some of them buying up dozens of said item wanting to sell it on at a profit, at which point the retailer shuts it down and sticks two fingers up at everyone who's ordered.

AutoExpress, and just about every magazine, have various free gift subscription deals all the year round. They'll have an idea that each month they'll get, lets say, 400 subscription requests so consequently will have worked out a deal with Autoglym for 400 packages. It's only natural that when they suddenly get 1000 requests one month, something has to give.

It's a shame, because I've seen some great deals and offers put up on HD, but a lot of the time you get a few that spoil it for the majority


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

Exotica said:


> After telling me I wasn't eligible for the offer


See above - if you complain, you'll maybe get the deal like I did. (I think )


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Found this in my spam folder....although i decided to cancel 5 mins after I ordered....decided I couldn't be bothered with it.

_Thank you for your recent Auto Express subscription order.
We regret to inform you that we have had to suspend your order as it has come to light that this offer has been posted on a discount site. As stated in our terms and conditions on the original offer, we reserve the right not to fulfil this offer.

The terms and conditions as quoted from the original offer was : 'If we deem this offer to be misused by either any discount sites or any individual, we reserve the right to withdraw the offer and not fulfil any issues or the gift. No money will be deducted.'

If you are still interested in receiving Auto Express, we still have a great offer available to you; Order now and you can claim the next 6 issues of Auto Express for just 1 pound and you can still receive a 26 piece toolkit as a welcome gift after your trial period. Once your first full payment of £19.99 has been taken we'll send you your gift. This offer is only available when paying by Direct Debit. Please order using the link below or call 0844 844 0026 quoting offer code - N1307. Don't worry - we haven't processed your original order, so no payments will be duplicated.

***Simply click here to order now***
http://offer.autoexpress.co.uk/c/1hT

We hope you still choose to get the biggest-selling car magazine in the UK. Auto Express features the highest quality car journalism and an unsurpassed passion for motoring. Get the best car news, spy shots, first drives and track tests delivered to your door, every week.

Best wishes,
Auto Express Customer Service Team
0844 844 0026_


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

NMH said:


> Found this in my spam folder....although i decided to cancel 5 mins after I ordered....decided I couldn't be bothered with it.
> 
> _Thank you for your recent Auto Express subscription order.
> We regret to inform you that we have had to suspend your order as it has come to light that this offer has been posted on a discount site. As stated in our terms and conditions on the original offer, we reserve the right not to fulfil this offer.
> ...


I just found the same in my spam folder, oh well not like I havent got enough stuff already
lol
Mike


----------



## Devon Wanderer (Jun 2, 2013)

My AG Bodywork Protection pack arrived today, so it was all good in the end. Thanks to the OP. :thumb:


----------

